# 2 day complete body cleansing program



## LD399 (Feb 23, 2011)

Im also freaking about because I was just offered a job at winco. I didnt think i would get drug tested after my 2nd interview but i did and i forgot to bring the quick fix but i quit smoking 6 days ago and i finished a "2 day complete body cleansing program" that i bought from GNC 4 days ago ive also been working avidly in those 6 days. So i guess what my question is has anyone used only the 2 day stuff and had it been sucessfull?


----------



## LD399 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yea just an FYI for anyone planning on using just this plan on failing lol


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 2, 2011)

The two day tea program failed for me. The quick fix drinks that last an hour or two always seem to work though.


----------

